# Formula One: Brazilian GP



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Nice weather! How long is the start delayed? Finnish TV did not specify.

:dunno:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Countdown clock looked to be 4 minutes now with the start behind the safety car.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

They'll be off in a minute.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

It will be a crap shoot.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Interesting so far!

Never seen the "Follow Me" car out there so long! :yikes:


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

And now Schumi and Montoya both Out of the race. Of the starters, only 12 cars remain in the race.

Both McClaren's still running with Coulthard leading. Also looks like the the other Ferrari has had some good luck, so far.

This rain certainly makes it interesting.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Half the field is out. That corner is a skating rink. There's apile of cars on teh other side of the wall that they keep plucking off. I also can't believe right after Rubens gets the lead (nice pass BTW) his car just shuts down.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Who will win? Formula1.com is saying Jordan, but were they in the lead with two laps to go?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Absolutely the most bizarre Formula One race that I have ever seen.

*Comments?*


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

Agreed but bizarre is better than the boring and totally predictable races from last year...Too bad for Fisichella - he really deserved to win.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

SteveT said:


> *Who will win? Formula1.com is saying Jordan, but were they in the lead with two laps to go? *


0.5 lap actually. The race ended on Lap 54 (75% rule) due to crashes. I hope that Alonzo is OK. That looked pretty nasty.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I guess you'd have to say rules are rules.

What was Alonso doing going through there that fast? Were there no flags to slow him down? I'm glad he's ok, but he passed under the yellow earlier and did a drive through. He's very lucky.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Fisichella really does desreve to win it was a good pass. He had capitalized on the McLaren mistake. Really a crazy race though. Extremely interesting, I wonder how many millions were destroyed out there? 

How the neck did Ralf go from 3rd to 8th in the last couple of laps?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

SteveT said:


> *I guess you'd have to say rules are rules.
> 
> What was Alonso doing going through there that fast? Were there no flags to slow him down? I'm glad he's ok, but he passed under the yellow earlier and did a drive through. He's very lucky. *


There were double yellow flags and the safety car was on its way out when he plowed through Webber's wheel. Driver error I would assume.

Spectacular crash though.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

LarryN said:


> *How the neck did Ralf go from 3rd to 8th in the last couple of laps? *


Ralf made his last pitstop at exactly the wrong time.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

SteveT said:


> *Ralf made his last pitstop at exactly the wrong time. *


Not a good race for Williams, although JPM looked strong at the start.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *There were double yellow flags and the safety car was on its way out when he plowed through Webber's wheel. Driver error I would assume.
> 
> Spectacular crash though. *


Defintely driver error, but truely a memorable wipe out. He plowed right into the wheel in the track. I do hope he's OK though. The way he got out of his car made me think he had a broken foot or leg.


----------



## surfah (Apr 6, 2003)

NE1 know the reason the FIA goes back *2* laps to determine the winner? :dunno: 

I could perhaps understand 1 lap if say an accident takes out the top of the field...but 2 laps?!!

Too bad for Rubinho tho.....

 

And finally, Y was there a "drop off" in the BMW performance by Montoya before....u know... 

But I agree....not a boring race....:thumbup:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Not a good race for Williams, although JPM looked strong at the start. *


Correct, Ralf didn't look too confident even though he was near the front for quite a while. I was being critical of Juan when Michael did the same thing. It's really hard to tell how bad the conditions were. Fisi said it was scary through there so it must have been.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

LarryN said:


> *Fisichella really does desreve to win it was a good pass. *


I actually hoped that Barrichello would have won! I am not a FIAT fan, but after MSchumacher drove out, it looked liked it was Rubens' race to win.

All three of these races to start the season have been strange - just what Formula One needed, but probably not what Bernie and Max expected!

I knew something was up when there was no official race results posted on screen.

And what happened to Fisichela's car in the park ferme - post race? It was engulfed in flames! :dunno:


----------

